# RegExp in Javascript String



## Hag2bard (11. Feb 2022)

Hallo,

ich weiß dass dies hier kein JavaScript Forum ist, aber da ich hier sowieso angemeldet bin und mich hier wohlfühle, dachte ich, ich könnte eine so einfache Frage hier im Forum stellen.

Ich möchte Cookies im Browser auslesen. Dies bekomme ich hin. Der Output ist folgender: 
	
	
	
	





```
_ga=GA1.2.1713313232.1644571701; _gid=GA1.2.1473251373.1644571701; ga-disable-UA-212144528-1=true
```

Nun möchte ich testen ob der String "ga-disable-UA-212144528-1=true" in meinem Output vorhanden ist.
Das funktioniert auch, ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Nun möchte ich allerdings, dass er diesen String auch dann findet wenn sich die Nummer geändert hat.

Dafür habe ich ziemlich viele schlechte Informationen gefunden, die mir raten den String zu einen RegExp umzubauen.
Meine Idee war dann folgende:

let disableStr = ga-disable-UA-/........./-1=true;

Aber leider funktioniert das nicht.
Mein Problem ist nicht besonders komplex aber dazu finde ich kein Infomaterial im Netz und nach 30 Minuten googlen habe ich es dann aufgegeben.
Wie löse ich mein Problem?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Jw456 (11. Feb 2022)

Regex vielleicht  so

ga-disable-UA-\\d*-1=true
oder 
ga-disable-UA-\\d{9}-1=true  wenn es genau 9 Ziffern sind


----------

